# Proud moment...



## johnnyh (19 Aug 2012)

Proud of my daughter, 8 years old and did her first full 20 mile ride - amazing what the promise of cake can do!

Just sharing


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2012)

i hope you got her a VERY LARGE cake well done


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2012)

Nice !!! Well done.


----------



## johnnyh (19 Aug 2012)

oh she had a big piece of cake alright  and cost me lunch out too! She knows how to get what she wants. Scary


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2012)

Share away Johnny... nice one


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Aug 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## Crackle (19 Aug 2012)

Excellent. Cake eh. That would be a downgrade for mine, you're lucky.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2012)

Grand stuff from the little one! I hope she feels proud of herself. (I know you do!)


----------



## johnnyh (19 Aug 2012)

she was very pleased, although moaned about an aching rear  hahaha


----------



## Cheshire Celt (19 Aug 2012)

That's great we'll done


----------



## Sandra6 (20 Aug 2012)

Fantastic achievement, and worthy of cake indeed. 
Mine demand an ice cream after just four miles!


----------



## johnnyh (20 Aug 2012)

up until now the usual ride has been 6 miles each way with the lure of a favourite cafe... I am sure normal service will be resumed at the weekend


----------

